# General > The Literature Network >  Who's Ignore List Am I On?

## Mutatis-Mutandis

Because I have a sneaking suspicion for some members, and I'm quite tired of wondering if a,timeline correspondence is a moot point. Is there any way to find out who has me in their ignore list?

----------


## Calidore

Well, the ones ignoring you won't reply to this.  :Reddevil:

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

I know. That is what's so confounding . . . so, uh, everyone reply! Anyone who doesn't I"ll just assume is ignoring me. Flawless plan.  :Nod:

----------


## YesNo

I'm not ignoring you, Mutatis-Mutandis, nor anyone else here, although I probably only have time to read 1% of what is posted. 

Actually, I can't see why anyone would explicitly ignore someone else.

----------


## OrphanPip

I don't have anyone on ignore either.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

I don't either. I put someone on my ignore list once, and it lasted for about a day. In place of his/her posts, I kept seeing "This person is being ignored" (or some such message). It was quite a bit more annoying than actually reading the person's posts.

----------


## SilvanDitties

Why do people have you on ignore? You're a bit sarcastic in a lot of your posts, but it doesn't seem really like an offensive type. I think it's funny.

----------


## OrphanPip

I feel like I might not be offensive enough if no one has me on ignore.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

> Why do people have you on ignore? You're a bit sarcastic in a lot of your posts, but it doesn't seem really like an offensive type. I think it's funny.


Well, thanks. Keep this in mind when the inevitable happens, and I piss you off.

----------


## Delta40

I didn't even know there was an ignore list...

----------


## kiki1982

Ah, now I see where that PM came from!  :Wink:  I don't whether I would have received that message if you had been on my ignore list, actually. Shall we try?

I've only got one person on ignore and (s)he has long left. For the rest no-one.

I don't know whose I'm on (I've got a sneaking suspicion, so I should really try and see what happens  :Biggrin: ), but I don't have the impresion that I'm on too many.

I'm not sure whether this topic is effecive, because the people who have you on their ignore list can probably see what the title of this topic is, but not what they have to do, unless they take you off. So they won't reply anyway. Add to those the members who rarely come onto this part of the forum (like me) and there are very few who will reply indeed. It's going to be a loooooooong ignore list, then, isn't it.  :Tongue: 

Oh, and Delta, there is one on your CP. If you put a member on there, it'll tag that member's replies always with 'this person is on your ignore list'. Which is quite annoying, because it makes you kind of curious as to what they are saying. Not effective. It would be far greater if the system would just delete that member's replies altogether for your viewing. Probably too difficult to do, though, or their policy is to discourage such nasty behaviour.  :Wink:

----------


## cacian

How does the ignore list actually works?
I have never used myself.


P.S
By the way has anyone got Window 8 by any chance?

----------


## hillwalker

> I didn't even know there was an ignore list...


Same here... if only I'd known this months ago....

----------


## Lokasenna

I haven't got anyone on my ignore list - I prefer to, as it were, manually filter whose posts I read!

----------


## Emil Miller

> Because I have a sneaking suspicion for some members, and I'm quite tired of wondering if a,timeline correspondence is a moot point. Is there any way to find out who has me in their ignore list?


Is this the first case of LitNet paranoia?

----------


## RicMisc

I've got nobody on my ignore list. No worries mutatis, I'm one of the people that enjoys your posts too much to ignore them.

----------


## Charles Darnay

I think paranoia is fairly common around here....reading does that you.

----------


## kiki1982

> How does the ignore list actually works?
> I have never used myself.


You can click on 'ignore list' on your CP. I think you can then type in the name of the member you want to ignore. As I said, all posts of that member come up with 'this person is on your ignore list' instead of what (s)he's written. It then also offers you a link to take that member off your ignore list if you want to read what they said.

If it is a prolific poster, you can see why it becomes annoying. You get kind of curious what it is that he's written. Also, their texts still come up when they're quoted by another member. So it's not really effective.

----------


## Emil Miller

> You can click on 'ignore list' on your CP. I think you can then type in the name of the member you want to ignore. As I said, all posts of that member come up with 'this person is on your ignore list' instead of what (s)he's written. It then also offers you a link to take that member off your ignore list if you want to read what they said.
> 
> If it is a prolific poster, you can see why it becomes annoying. You get kind of curious what it is that he's written. Also, their texts still come up when they're quoted by another member. So it's not really effective.


I agree that for it to be fully effective it needs the offender's posts to be eliminated completely but it may be technically difficult. I have two people on my ignore list and I'm never curious to see what they have written as I know what they are likely to say in a given situation .
On a forum it's necessary to make allowances for obvious differences of opinion, the occasional light-hearted post or youthful excess but when it reaches the point of blatant and continued rudeness or the comments are simply made to draw attention to the poster, that's where the ignore list is a useful facility.

----------


## Delta40

Mutatis, have you put people on your ignore list?

----------


## SilentMute

Oh, thanks for answering this question! I was curious about it--isn't it one of the new features of the upgrade? I never saw it before.

There are some people I wouldn't mind ignoring, but I'm reluctant to put anybody on an ignore list. I didn't know exactly what it did. I assumed it hid their posts, but then I thought there would be gaps in the conversation in a thread. This happens a lot on Facebook. You aren't able to see someone's post, but you see someone's reply, "Well, that is offensive! You are an ****!"

Then if you are paranoid, you probably think what is hidden from your sight is worse than it actually is.

The ignore list would probably be good if someone ticks you off so much that you are tempted to hunt them down and commit homicide. :Flare:  However, in cases like this, I just find it better to take a break from the site--cool down--and come back when you can start acting like an adult.  :Chillpill:  That is what I do when I start acting psycho. :Out:

----------


## Jack of Hearts

This message is hidden because Jack of Hearts is on your ignore list.








;-)J

----------


## Delta40

Doesn't it just mean you can't PM them or see their messages?

----------


## Emil Miller

> Doesn't it just mean you can't PM them or see their messages?


Unfortunately,it means that you can PM them ( but why would anyone want to?) and also gives the option to see their messages if so desired. My contention is that, while ignoring certain individuals is not something that is lightly done, why would anyone want to read their posts anyway?

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

> I'm not sure whether this topic is effecive, because the people who have you on their ignore list can probably see what the title of this topic is, but not what they have to do, unless they take you off. So they won't reply anyway. Add to those the members who rarely come onto this part of the forum (like me) and there are very few who will reply indeed. It's going to be a loooooooong ignore list, then, isn't it.


I know. 'Tis quite the catch-22. I'm writing "'tis" a lot now; it's my new thing, fyi. 




> Is this the first case of LitNet paranoia?


Oh, no. I've had LitNet paranoia for years. I'm just now going public with it. 



> Mutatis, have you put people on your ignore list?


Yes, but seeing the "you are ignoring this person" was much more annoying than actually seeing their posts, not to mention nascently intriguing. 



> This message is hidden because Jack of Hearts is on your ignore list.


Noooooooooooo!

----------


## munkinhead

I am only ignoring my best instincts.

----------


## qimissung

Although I often do ignore your posts, you are not on my ignore list (I don't actually have one).  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiki1982

> Oh, thanks for answering this question! I was curious about it--isn't it one of the new features of the upgrade? I never saw it before.
> 
> There are some people I wouldn't mind ignoring, but I'm reluctant to put anybody on an ignore list. I didn't know exactly what it did. I assumed it hid their posts, but then I thought there would be gaps in the conversation in a thread. This happens a lot on Facebook. You aren't able to see someone's post, but you see someone's reply, "Well, that is offensive! You are an ****!"
> 
> Then if you are paranoid, you probably think what is hidden from your sight is worse than it actually is.
> 
> The ignore list would probably be good if someone ticks you off so much that you are tempted to hunt them down and commit homicide. However, in cases like this, I just find it better to take a break from the site--cool down--and come back when you can start acting like an adult.  That is what I do when I start acting psycho.


That's what I find annoying. If it is a member wo is on quite a lot, then you get more aggravated by the fact that you can't really follow the ocnversation than you get aggravated by their posts. And as replies with quotes to such posts you are ignoring then display the quote of that person anyway, you can read their offensive stuff anyway, at times. Not really effective.
I didn't know that about Facebook. I'm not on there, but it seems to me that in a social environment, you can't really ignore someone, as it is in real conversation  :Wink: .




> I know. 'Tis quite the catch-22. I'm writing "'tis" a lot now; it's my new thing, fyi. 
> 
> Yes, but seeing the "you are ignoring this person" was much more annoying than actually seeing their posts, not to mention nascently intriguing.


Been reading too muc old stuff, have we?

Exactly my thoughts.

----------


## tonywalt

There's only a couple members that I manually ingore (mostly 'cuz they were really mean to me and stuff) - luckily they migrated away from the forum.

----------


## SilentMute

I got off Facebook, so I'm not there myself anymore.

You know, the thing is, there are times on all social networks that people seem to start fighting. It happens everywhere at the same time, it seems. This happened actually just several weeks ago. At the same time I was getting hot under the collar on this site, I noticed there was an increase in quarrels on YouTube and Facebook. Sometimes I think there are subliminal messages or something filtering around on the internet. You're reading someone's thread, but you aren't reading what they are saying really. You are reading the subliminal messages that are saying, "EVERYBODY IS OUT TO GET YOU! THEY ALL MUST DIE! PARTICULARLY (*INSERT UNDESIRABLE GROUP HERE*). AND YOU HAVE THE UNCONTROLLABLE URGE TO BUY SNYDER'S PRETZELS--AMERICA'S BAKERY SINCE 1909!"

Subliminal messages are supposed to be illegal, but I wonder....I start seeing everybody getting p***ed off, even the mild-mannered ones. They're all angry at the undesirable group, blaming them for America's problems...and they are all eating pretzels, which they don't normally eat. :Yikes:  It's really spooky, actually. What's even worse, I'm eating pretzels too!

Then you get off the internet, and you're like, "Why did I get so angry about that? And why am I eating pretzels--particularly this brand that I think tastes like moldy diarrhea?"

Anyway, my belabored point is that I don't think any fight is serious enough to ever put someone on an ignore list. Go away for a few days, and you probably won't even remember the fight.

When I came back here, Zoolane had left a message saying she was hoping I wasn't offended. I was like, "Huh? What?"

----------


## mona amon

> Because I have a sneaking suspicion for some members, and I'm quite tired of wondering if a,timeline correspondence is a moot point. Is there any way to find out who has me in their ignore list?


You're not on my ignore list, Mutatis, LOL.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Oh, _I_ use the ignore list feature! After being on this forum for a while, you really start to associate certain avatars with personalities - and if I hate that personality, just seeing the avatar can give me a dose of bad feelings. If you put them on the ignore list, you don't get the association with one personality or another, you just get this beige bar and you don't know which poster it is unless you read it, so it's easier to skim right by with no feels. 

You're not on my list though, Mutatis.

----------


## The Comedian

I'm sorry. . . . Were you posting something? :-)

I don't have anyone on my ignore list.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

That would be a bummer if I were (goes for most everyone here).  :Nod:

----------


## AuntShecky

Just what I need-- more fuel for my paranoia.

----------


## Delta40

Lol. People are people....

----------


## Scheherazade

The title should say, "whose", not "who's", I believe.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Damn you Scher! . . . you're right, though. The whose/who's thing has always been one of my annoying grammar problems. 

And I knew I wasn't on _your_ ignore list Scher. How else would you keep me in line (e.g., the above post)?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Paulclem

Would a poll to see who's the most ignored person be useful. I didn't know you could have an ignore list ....hello...

----------


## Logos

No, there is nowhere in your settings to see _who_ has you on their ignore list.

This forum is for specific questions about the site's workings.




> Because I have a sneaking suspicion for some members, and I'm quite tired of wondering if a,timeline correspondence is a moot point. Is there any way to find out who has me in their ignore list?

----------

